# Protective Cover for Macbook



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey all,
I just needed help picking out a protective covering for my macbook 13.1" laptop. I was considering the spec hard cover found here: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10096862&catid=25596

but I heard it scratches the surface of the mac, which makes it useless to have a cover on it.

Does anyone know a good quality protective cover?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

My boss tried to give me a leather protective cover for my Macbook, but I declined. I'm not sure what I'd be trying to protect it from. A scratched, beat up looking MacBook that still works fine is cooler to me than one pampered in a protective cover.

But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi LDon,

Plenty of options out there. I've read the same thing about the Speck cases, but I also heard it may have been fixed (turns out part of the case was a little too big). I would call Speck to ask them if they've fixed it.

I just bought this in the interim for my macbook pro: 

Macessity BookCase Pro for the MacBook -... (BCASEPROMB13) at OWC

Should get it in a few days. Run a search on these boards as this topic has come up before too - case; sleeves etc..

this just came out:

13" Hardshell Case For MacBook : Incase Products

the thing to bear in mind is how will you be using it - mostly at home? on the road alot? need space to connect power during presentations or powering up at school? etc..etc.. 

if i remember correctly, you're a student so you'll probably want a harder case.

Also, this product is supposed to be good although I have no first hand knowledge to date:

http://www.orbicule.com/undercover/

I'll be getting it before my trip down south...just in case.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## Waltzy (Jan 5, 2006)

I've had my MacBook protected by an INVISIBLE Sheild since it was new and so has my girlfriend on her MacBook Pro.

We highly highly reccomend them.

This case is awesome....it's actually more like a screen protector for your whole laptop. So it adds NO bulk. It's very very strong (it's used on the front of helicopter blades so they can't get chipped)

invisibleSHIELD | iPod Cases, Screen Protectors, Covers, Shields, Skins, Invisible Shield

They also have a lifetime warranty......so that if you mess up applying it(the top cover is a bit tricky) to your book you can just get them to send you a new one.

if you still need more protection just get a simple sleeve for it and there's almost no damaging your MacBook. 

Unless you throw it!


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, still open to more. I will most likely not get one now as I will be needing to get money for it first. But I just want to see whats out there.

The Invisible Shield is nice, but does it affect the performance of the mouse/button when it is applied?

I'll be needing one that is durable for school, lugging the laptop out every class, etc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

Best Skins Ever is a totally transparent skin like the Invisible Skins - cheaper though. I use these on my Touch and my kids' Nintendo DSs. These are really tough and the great thing is that they don't add any weight or bulk for *~$27*


----------



## stephalee (Nov 12, 2007)

*my 2 cents*

I have a speck hardshell for my mbp and as far as mine goes there haven't been any scratches. I also haven't noticed any increase in temp either. I've noticed that dust tends to build up in between so about every 2 weeks or so I take it off to clean. As long as you're gentle I don't think it would scratch your computer. 

I also use a rasfox sleeve for when I go to class.
Rasfox

Works pretty well, fully unzips and has a protective lining to prevent the zipper from scratches. Oh and it fits with the speck hardshell on just in case you're like me and over-baby your computer. You can order them from carbon computing for about 26$ I believe.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

My current one is a 15 dollar chinese knock off I got off of ebay. Worth it? Yes. It even came with a keyboard silicone protector. 

Recommondation: check eBay - Deals on new and used electronics, clothing, collectables and more on eBay


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

*Why cover it with stuff*

Why cover it with a hard plastic shell. You are covering all that beautiful industrial design. Thats one of the reason to buy a Apple notebook and the other is for the MAC OSX.

Just use a good sleeve with good foam when you are carrying it around. It shoudl be fine.

How can you scratch the shell of a notebook when you are using it. The most possible case that you can scratch a notebook is when you are carrying it around in a bag unless you have a crazy person come up to the computer with a sharp object.  beejacon 

Also, YOU COMPUTER IS NOT AN INVESTMENT it is only a tool. Technology changes so fast that just like a new car. The moment you drive off the car lot or in this case the store you bought the computer from. It is already depreciating.


----------

